# [SOLVED] "A duplicate name exists on the network"



## mackey (Mar 25, 2005)

Huh? What does this message upon startup mean? Do I need to fix something?

Bill


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: "A duplicate name exists on the network"*

Do you have a network with multiple computers (perhaps in a home with more than one computer, all connected to the same router for internet access)? The message means that at least two of them have been named the same. Go to control panel, double click system, go to computer name tab and look at the full computer name field. Make sure each computer has a different name in this field. If you find two with the same name, hit change on this screen on one of them and give it a different name. You have to reboot for the change to take effect.


----------



## mackey (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: "A duplicate name exists on the network"*

OK! Thank you very much. We have both a wired and a wireless setup here at home. I'll fix the issue.

Bill


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: "A duplicate name exists on the network"*

You are welcome, and good luck!


----------



## mackey (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: "A duplicate name exists on the network"*

That fixed it! Thanks again. These internet forums are very valuable to those of us with less computer knowledge. Speaking for myself, and I'm sure many others, we appreciate your time and efforts to help us.

Bill


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: "A duplicate name exists on the network"*

Glad I could help. You can choose to show your appreciation for the site by donating to keep it going.:grin::grin:


----------

